# Im Herzen der See - Deutscher Trailer zur Verfilmung der Moby Dick-Vorlage



## FlorianStangl (27. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Im Herzen der See - Deutscher Trailer zur Verfilmung der Moby Dick-Vorlage* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Im Herzen der See - Deutscher Trailer zur Verfilmung der Moby Dick-Vorlage


----------



## Phone (27. Oktober 2014)

Verdammt gute Besetzung  muss ich sagen aber als ich den Wal  gesehen habe von oben dachte ich mir nur "WTF sieht ja grottig aus" der Rest war ganz atmosphärisch.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Oktober 2014)

Ron Howard und Chris Hemsworth scheint ja ein tolles Gespann zu sein. Schon Rush war unglaublich gut. Allerdings, nach dem Trailer bin ich alles andere als begeistert. Bin ich doch eindeutig auf der Seite des Monsters!


----------

